# 6810 harvester electrical problem



## farmboy131 (Oct 12, 2014)

my 6810 will not move any hydraulics ( i.e. head spout and cutter head) all problems point to the relay board. there's still power to the board but only one wire and all the relays zero out on my meter. I also can't find any damage to the harness itself so from there I'm stumped...

If anyone knows of a common problem or has a wiring diagram, you would be amazing.


----------



## johnson4md (Nov 16, 2014)

Two thoughts. is there any inline or random fuses that are blown. have you had any surges from current like welding on it or like that? check all the grounds. sometimes we look at the little problems and dont take into account the over all health. hate to be bearer of something different. perhaps the big tractor post section of the forum May give better results. look at the top of the page where it says tractor forum. apparently it can be tricky figuring out where to be on here.


----------



## jeffriniker (4 mo ago)

farmboy131 said:


> my 6810 will not move any hydraulics ( i.e. head spout and cutter head) all problems point to the relay board. there's still power to the board but only one wire and all the relays zero out on my meter. I also can't find any damage to the harness itself so from there I'm stumped...
> 
> If anyone knows of a common problem or has a wiring diagram, you would be amazing.


We have the same thing happening to our 6710. Did you find the problem with your machine?


----------

